# Apple Cider Vinegar



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Apologies if this has been discussed before but I had seen that Apple Cider Vinegar (AVC) was good for constipation so I have bought some and just tried it. Got to say that it isn't very nice to take but that is not a problem if it works. However, on searching on the net again for the uses of AVC it seems that constipation is one of the things it might help with. So I thought I would ask you guys if anyone has used this for constipation and whether it is is any good?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think apple cider vinegar is one of those generic good for whatever ails you kind of tonics, but I'm not sure it has ever really been studied to see if it really helps with anything. It seems to be promoted for just about everything at some point in time.It probably isn't going to hurt you, although it may effect some blood sugar control issues so if you are diabetic you may need to take more care using it with however you adjust insulin injections. Usually in healthy people they think the effects of vinegar (which is for any acid) on blood sugar control as a good thing.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1809334..._DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum is a study trying to see if it is good for diabetics and says there might be some issues.Most of what you find on the web is individual stories, and while that may give you ideas it really give you no idea of how likely it is to work.


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi there. Apple Cider Vinegar doesn't agree with me. I was told of all its fantastic qualities. Consequently I took a teaspoon in a little water and only JUST made the bathroom where I had violent diarrhea.But, as we know everybody is different.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Anotherozzie, well at least it made you go to the toilet. I was asking if it was any good for C so maybe it is. Perhaps you could try just a little less if you are constipated.


----------



## vegangothkittie (May 20, 2009)

I've been trying it and so far it's been helping my severe IBS c. I just started taking it so I don't if it will continue to work. I've tried a lot things and they only seem to help for a short periof on time and then they stop working.It's awfu to take though. Everytime I come close to barfing. What a wicked taste! It made me want to eat a whole bunch of candy after I drink it! lol


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

vegangothkittie said:


> I've been trying it and so far it's been helping my severe IBS c. I just started taking it so I don't if it will continue to work. I've tried a lot things and they only seem to help for a short periof on time and then they stop working.It's awfu to take though. Everytime I come close to barfing. What a wicked taste! It maked me want to eat a whole bunch of candy after I drink it! lol


Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes, it doesn't taste too good does it but I have found it gets easier to take. I tried spreading one teaspoon in 2 glasses of warm water which dilutes it more and the warm water seems to make it more palatable. Also, on the bottle I bought it says you can take it with honey to make it taste better although I haven't tried it yet. Anyway, if it has the desired effect then who cares about the taste. Has it helped with your other symptoms?


----------



## vegangothkittie (May 20, 2009)

It's been helping my gas too.So the c and gas are the two symtoms. I get extreme fullness from all the gas and I've noticed it's way less severe.Yeah I've been drinking 2 t. raw with 1c. of warm water three times a day after 3 of my meals( I eat 6 mini instead of 3 big ones . It been helping so I shouldn't complain much about the taste. I need anything that helps! Docs are idiots where I live.Update*** Now the cider has stopped working for me.







The pain is so severe.


----------

